# coding 272.4



## jharrell (Dec 8, 2009)

If a patient has any of the two codes between 272.0-272.3 would you code 272.4 since it says in the ICD-9 under the code Combined hyperlipidemia instead of the two codes? I might be reading it wrong but I have never come across this and I have started a new job where these codes are coming up a lot and would love to hear what others are doing.

Thanks, 
Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## amydar (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with you to code 272.4 for combined when 272.0-272.3 are documented.  It is nice when physician can state mixed hyperlipidemia.


----------

